# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần bán >  Thanh lý vit me. Gá kẹp . linh kiện cnc

## haki

Cả ngày lòng vòng quất dc mấy con này đây
Nặg 5.5kg. Vitme 2805 đủ gối áo hành trình 34cm rất hợp máy C . Có 1 ,2 con bong tý coat thôi còn êm mượt ngon lành. Hàng rã máy sam sung 
Giá (hết) 1 em cho các bác chế C frame ạ
hải phòng dt 094335986 ạ em ít khi online. Bác nào cần xin gọi điện ạ. Thank các bác

----------


## haki

Spindle lcm. 1.5 hay 2.2 gì đó của Korea. Mã e tra.không ra thông số vì hàng oem sx theo đơn đặt riêng cho máy. Tản nhiệt chất lỏng.là spin cao tốc chuyên dùng cho phay mạch và nhôm. 500hz 30000rpm. Spindle gồm luôn gá tăng chỉnh cao độ spindle. Bộ jack zin đấu nối kèm máy   (Hết)

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## zinken2

vit me hãng nào bác ơi. c mấy.

----------


## haki

Đây ạ

----------

zinken2

----------


## haki

Bộ chia mỡ bôi trơn kèm + bình dầu : đã bán

Gá kẹp spindle tháo máy. Kẹp 4 spin 80, khoảng cách 2 đầu dao 120mm
 Nhôm 6061 nguyên khối 13kg , có lỗ chia khí gắn vòi thổi phoi rất t iện giá 1tr

----------


## haki

Nguồn phát sóng rửa siêu âm
40khz 1200w 3tr3 
80khz 800w 2tr5
Bán kèm panel siêu âm nếu có nhu cầu

----------


## haki

Thanh lý nguồn siêu âm giá rẻ. Bác nào ôm có giá thợ ạ

----------


## Mechanic

Hàng đẹp quá bác. 5555

----------


## haki

Còn mấy cây. Bán nốt . ae nào cần báo e ạ. Hàng bao test bao sài. Có clip test. Collet sk10 độ chính xác cao. Spin runout thấp. 220v max 500hz 30krpm tản nhiệt nước

----------


## hung1706

Cho xin clip test spindle đi cụ chủ thớt  :Big Grin: . Thanks

----------


## tuandd1

thiếu giá rồi cụ

----------


## haki

cụ add zalo  e nhé

----------


## Nam CNC

Hưng , anh đã đặt mua 1 con trước kiểm tra chất lượng trước, anh mà hú good thì ......anh em mau ủng hộ nha.

Chưa biết gì thấy 30Krpm và xem clip test quay êm thì yên tâm , giờ xem về chạy trực tiếp rồi tính tiếp.

----------


## haki

10hp. Cụ nào yêu ko. Chuyên trị.dọn cao tần.từ 1 tới 2000hz. In put 3pha 220v. Output 220v. Mới 90%ạ. Date rất mới

Đã bay ạ

----------


## haki

che bụi trục cnc, kích thước hành trình 1m2 , rộng tầm 35cm, giá 250K/pcs, nặng 2kg 2



che bụi lá thép mỏng. chống phoi siêu tốt, siêu bền, khó bị hỏng hơn loại nhựa, rộng tầm 300 , hành trình tầm 900. giá 400K/ pcs,  nặng 3kg






Màn LCD touchscreen 15" công nghiệp bền bỉ, cảm ứng mượt, hoàn hảo. 1.8tr /pcs cho ae nâng cấp đồ.chơi.cho máy cnc đỡ lằng nhằng dây dợ



combo mặt máy như hình: 800K

----------

Ga con, Nam CNC

----------


## haki

Bác nào chơi dòng này không 700hz 42krpm 1500w chuyên mica, nhôm gỗ. 3tr5/ 1 pcs
Bán kèm biến tần 200v 2000hz cho ai có nhu cầu.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

Mới nhận hàng con spindle 30Krpm , phải nói là tuyệt vời , giá quá rẻ so với giá trị nhận được , sẽ mua thêm vài con , còn anh em nào lăn tăn thì đừng có lo , bác chủ này bán hàng rất ok , đóng gói cực kì kĩ càng.

Thank chủ thớt nhiều.

PS , em nó chất lượng , cực êm với bạc ceramic , trọng lượng khá nặng tầm 7-8kg , runout 0.008-0.01mm , quá chuẩn cho 1 em hàng ngon, từ nhà máy samsung đi ra nó có khác.

----------

sonnc1990

----------


## haki

> Mới nhận hàng con spindle 30Krpm , phải nói là tuyệt vời , giá quá rẻ so với giá trị nhận được , sẽ mua thêm vài con , còn anh em nào lăn tăn thì đừng có lo , bác chủ này bán hàng rất ok , đóng gói cực kì kĩ càng.
> 
> Thank chủ thớt nhiều.
> 
> PS , em nó chất lượng , cực êm với bạc ceramic , trọng lượng khá nặng tầm 7-8kg , runout 0.008-0.01mm , quá chuẩn cho 1 em hàng ngon, từ nhà máy samsung đi ra nó có khác.



em cảm ơn a Nam đã ủng hộ ạ ^^. mừng quá e nó đến nơi an toàn

----------


## haki

Còn chục cái mấy  ổ cắm nắp bằng thép dùng kết nối giao tiếp với máy tính và các thiết bị liên quan, hỗ trợ đầu usb, com9 hoặc lpt(chỉ cần xoáy ốc ra thay bằng jack db25 là xong) rất tiện, có thể lấy điện ra hoặc làm ổ cắm đầu vào. có nắp đậy chống bụi, tặng kèm dây usb nối dài (đi theo ổ)nếu bác nào chốt hết ạ ^^. giá 100K/chiệc.
 thank  các bác

----------


## haki

> Còn chục cái mấy  ổ cắm nắp bằng thép dùng kết nối giao tiếp với máy tính và các thiết bị liên quan, hỗ trợ đầu usb, com9 hoặc lpt(chỉ cần xoáy ốc ra thay bằng jack db25 là xong) rất tiện, có thể lấy điện ra hoặc làm ổ cắm đầu vào. có nắp đậy chống bụi, tặng kèm dây usb nối dài (đi theo ổ)nếu bác nào chốt hết ạ ^^. giá 100K/chiệc.
>  thank  các bác


Hàng đã bán ạ

----------


## haki

[ATTACH=CONFIG]75838[/ATTACH

Ít xích nhựa bền đẹp . rất mới. Dài tầm 1m2. Dày dặn ạ

đã bán

----------


## haki

Biến áp cách ly của đức. 777va. Input 220v. Output 24v 20A tích hợp luôn cầu diot ra Dc cho các cụ lắp tủ điện. Nặng 13.5kg . đã bán

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## viet tran

> [ATTACH=CONFIG]75838[/ATTACH
> 
> Ít xích nhựa bền đẹp . rất mới. Dài tầm 1m2. Dày dặn ạ
> 
> 120k/sợi. Bác nào cần ới e ạ.


Xích còn không bác.

----------


## haki

còn nhiều. bác lấy mấy sợi ạ

----------


## haki



----------


## haki

Còn ít cáp servo 3M 20pin , chỉ có 1 đầu. Dây dài 3m
50k 1 sợi. Có lớp chống nhiễu đầy đủ
Có hơn  20 sợi

----------


## ktshung

mình lấy 5 máng xích nhé

----------


## haki

Dạ a gởi e địa chỉ để e ship nha.

----------


## ktshung

Nguyễn quang Hưng, 32/4 Nguyễn Phúc chu, Kim Long, Huế. Bác cho số tk vietcombank em chuyển tiền luôn cũng được

----------


## HuyPhuc

Em lấy 5 sợi luôn nha bác.

----------


## HuyPhuc

Cái khoanh tròn có phải tấm che bụi không bác?

----------


## haki

> Cái khoanh tròn có phải tấm che bụi không bác?


dạ tấm che và đẩy buị này e bán hết rồi ạ. bác cho e xin sdt để liên hệ nhé

----------


## HuyPhuc

Vậy em lấy  5 sợi xích nhựa nhé. Mà bác có tấm che bụi thì hú em.

o9724062oo

----------


## skydn

> Đính kèm 75820
> Đính kèm 75822
> Đính kèm 75823
> Đính kèm 75821
> 
> 
> Còn chục cái mấy  ổ cắm nắp bằng thép dùng kết nối giao tiếp với máy tính và các thiết bị liên quan, hỗ trợ đầu usb, com9 hoặc lpt(chỉ cần xoáy ốc ra thay bằng jack db25 là xong) rất tiện, có thể lấy điện ra hoặc làm ổ cắm đầu vào. có nắp đậy chống bụi, tặng kèm dây usb nối dài (đi theo ổ)nếu bác nào chốt hết ạ ^^. giá 100K/chiệc.
>  thank  các bác


cho hỏi có kết nối đuọc cổng com từ laptop ra mach 3 không bác

----------


## skydn

> [ATTACH=CONFIG]75838[/ATTACH
> 
> Ít xích nhựa bền đẹp . rất mới. Dài tầm 1m2. Dày dặn ạ
> 
> 120k/sợi. Bác nào cần ới e ạ.


Bác gởi cho em 2 sợi nhé  sdt của em 0935002546

----------


## haki

> Bác gởi cho em 2 sợi nhé  sdt của em 0935002546


 Dạ ok bác ạ

----------


## HuyPhuc

Bác gửi nhầm cho em rồi, em bảo 5 sợi xích cáp mà, bác gửi dây điện rồi  :Frown:

----------


## haki

:Smile: )) khổ, gìa rồi mắt kém. đang gởi lại cho bác

----------


## Mới CNC

> Bác gửi nhầm cho em rồi, em bảo 5 sợi xích cáp mà, bác gửi dây điện rồi


Mớ này ngon hơn mừ. Kaka

----------


## haki

Cặp vai chế máy H độc dược. Có thước canh 2 bên. Khe T bắt trục X. Vô cũng tiện lợi. Sẵn luôn ốc bên trong. Chỉ gắn X lên bắt lại. Canhnchinhr là xong. Gần 40kg 1 cặp. Giá 1tr. Cao chừng 60cm

----------


## Tân Trần Văn

Xa quá phải gần mình lấy chế đồ , Tuốt Vũng Tàu không biết ship bao nhiêu nửa  :Confused:

----------


## haki

Chat zalo với mình mình nhập vào hệ thống xem mất bao nhiêu cước

----------


## haki

đã bán
Vai cao 630, mặt đế rộng 80. Mặt trước. Bắt ray rộng 30, rãnh T rộng 20.

----------


## thanhvu89

Còn Spindle không bác, lấy em một con giá bn

----------


## haki

còn ít khay tôn 1 ly tháo từ loadcell 

kích thước cỡ tờ A4, cao 4cm dày 1 ly, gấp mép ko hàn 4 đầu, rấy cứng. 15K/khay, mỗi khay nặng 1 kg

đã bán

----------


## tinnghianguyen

Hàng ngon mà năng tien ship wa. Vào toi cho e chac con cao tien hon gia tri sản phẩm.hehe

----------


## haki

hi. chỗ nào gần ship xe thì dễ chịu hơn bác ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## haki

còn mấy con spin star thần thánh bán nốt. spin tản nhiệt nước, dải tần 400 -700hz. tốc từ 24krpm -42krpm, phi 80
collet SK10 -10 kèm 1 holder kẹp mũi 6 
công suất 1.5Kw,  spin tháo trong máy cnc samsung dùng để phay vỏ mica điện thoại nên độ chính xác còn rất tốt.





giá 3tr, ai lấy sẽ có clip test và đo runout tận tay

----------


## zinken2

con này thay dao hơi à bác

----------


## Mới CNC

> con này thay dao hơi à bác


Nhả nhời hộ nhé! Thay dao bằng cơm.

----------


## haki

> Nhả nhời hộ nhé! Thay dao bằng cơm.


thay dao bằng tay ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

lại là hàng ngon giá quá rẻ , anh em DIY mau mua đê , mấy em china 24k đồ gỗ chưa đủ trình so sánh đâu.

----------


## Nam CNC

máng che 300 có mấy tấm inox phía trên nếu có hàng lại nhớ báo cho anh nhé , mua 2 cái

----------


## haki

> máng che 300 có mấy tấm inox phía trên nếu có hàng lại nhớ báo cho anh nhé , mua 2 cái


vâng anh, hihi

----------


## legiao

> còn mấy con spin star thần thánh bán nốt. spin tản nhiệt nước, dải tần 400 -700hz. tốc từ 24krpm -42krpm, phi 80
> collet SK10 -10 kèm 1 holder kẹp mũi 6 
> công suất 1.5Kw,  spin tháo trong máy cnc samsung dùng để phay vỏ mica điện thoại nên độ chính xác còn rất tốt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> giá 3tr, ai lấy sẽ có clip test và đo runout tận tay


Đầu colet nầy tháo thế nào bác.kẹp vào đâu

----------


## Mới CNC

> Đầu colet nầy tháo thế nào bác.kẹp vào đâu


mỏ lết hoặc cờ lê vừa là tháo thôi bác.

----------


## legiao

> mỏ lết hoặc cờ lê vừa là tháo thôi bác.


Không thấy chổ dử cốt

----------


## hung1706

Cái cán nó có chỗ cho cờ lê mỏng đó anh. Tại cái nút ren nó cao siết sát lên che mất nên ko thấy đó ạ

----------


## Ga con

Cái loại này nó không có chỗ kẹp cờ lê.
Bác ra mua cái mở khóa đá mài nhé (loại có thể chỉnh được), móc vào cái vành của nó để giữ trục, rồi vặn cái nut ra thôi.
http://congcutot.vn/chia-van-2-chau-802.html

Thanks

----------


## Nam CNC

có chổ kẹp cờ lê nha , chỉ mỗi tội cái nút ren cao quá che mất chổ đó luôn , chuẩn là nút ngắn gá vào thì vô tư mở như thường, dân chơi tiện đi 1 phát là xong.

----------


## phamtuongdk

Em xin phép bác chủ thớt xíu nhé ! 
Trả là em có mua của bác chủ thớt vài con spindle nhưng nay cần thanh lý lại. E ở TPHCM bác nào có nhu cầu alo :0988832995.
Mấy con spindle này e mua cho người bạn làm gỗ thay vào con máy gỗ nhiều đầu. Nhưng sử dụng chạy 24/7 so với spindle tàu thì ăn điện kinh quá nên lại phải đổi lại spindle tàu 800w. Nhu cầu chạy hàng cũng không nặng nên mấy con tàu 800w là hợp lý. Spindle của bác chủ thớt chạy rất ngon, êm như mèo đá.......i . Bác nào mua spindle cần collet 6 và 4 e cũng có luôn, có cả áo collet kiểu như tàu khỏi cần dùng cảo bi.

----------


## ktshung

> Em xin phép bác chủ thớt xíu nhé ! 
> Trả là em có mua của bác chủ thớt vài con spindle nhưng nay cần thanh lý lại. E ở TPHCM bác nào có nhu cầu alo :0988832995.
> Mấy con spindle này e mua cho người bạn làm gỗ thay vào con máy gỗ nhiều đầu. Nhưng sử dụng chạy 24/7 so với spindle tàu thì ăn điện kinh quá nên lại phải đổi lại spindle tàu 800w. Nhu cầu chạy hàng cũng không nặng nên mấy con tàu 800w là hợp lý. Spindle của bác chủ thớt chạy rất ngon, êm như mèo đá.......i . Bác nào mua spindle cần collet 6 và 4 e cũng có luôn, có cả áo collet kiểu như tàu khỏi cần dùng cảo bi.


giá sao bác?

----------


## phamtuongdk

> giá sao bác?


Giá như bác chủ thớt bán ạ. E ship vào tphcm cũng chưa hề ráp lên máy chạy.

----------


## ktshung

> Giá như bác chủ thớt bán ạ. E ship vào tphcm cũng chưa hề ráp lên máy chạy.


"Nhưng sử dụng chạy 24/7 so với spindle tàu thì ăn điện kinh quá nên lại phải đổi lại" sao nghe mâu thuẫn quá ... hehehe

----------


## Mới CNC

> "Nhưng sử dụng chạy 24/7 so với spindle tàu thì ăn điện kinh quá nên lại phải đổi lại" sao nghe mâu thuẫn quá ... hehehe


Like

----------


## phamtuongdk

> "Nhưng sử dụng chạy 24/7 so với spindle tàu thì ăn điện kinh quá nên lại phải đổi lại" sao nghe mâu thuẫn quá ... hehehe


Em nối vào biến tần cho quay và kiểm tra công suất là ra ăn điện ntn thôi mà bác,. Chẳng lẽ bác nghĩ e chạy đến khi tính tiền điện mới biết nó ăn điện hơn sao. E lên con máy 6 đầu nên tổng cộng lại khá tốn nên bỏ sang spindle tàu thôi.

----------

